# Thinking about sell my hudge collecton .



## darkwing (Jun 14, 2005)

*Thinking about sell my huge collecton .*

sold it thanks


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'll give ya $50 for the lot without even looking at it :devil:

Good luck selling it -- should bring some nice cash. Why are you selling out?

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

where ya from, can you show the collection off? with pics or in person. A collection that big, I feel, should be looked at and dealt with in person.
oh, I would be interested. have an idea of what your looking for price wise?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good luck. I ended up dumping mine a few at a time. Some buyers from here, some from there and the rest on the auction block. Had a buyer that professed an interest in the lot, but his price was a little bit lower (cough) than I was willing to take. Not that I was expecting to make up the deficit of the US on the lot, but it was too far below what I would even consider a wholesale value. And these were what I considered 8s & 9s as far as their body quality, clean chassis with silicones and in most cases new brushes, springs, shoes and steel pins. :freak: rr


----------



## darkwing (Jun 14, 2005)

sold thanks


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

That's some collection.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I could definitely see how selling a huge collection like yours would be a daunting task, especially if you worked at it for a long time. I guess there are people out there who could drop 16 g's on a big collection, just don't know any. If everything looks like you described I guess some dealer will clean up. However, my opinion of some resellers isn't very positive.

Alternative might be to put similar cars in lots (of 5? 10? 20?) and haul them to an ebay store. All at once or several lots at a time. They do all the busy work and take a cut. You make more money to do with what you wish. And normal slot car nuts have a shot of getting something they really would enjoy. 

Obviously this is your collection to do with what you want. Good luck with it.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

HA!....To paraphrase Dick Army during the clinton impeachment hearings....when asked if he were president ...would he resign...

"They would find me lying in a pool of my own blood, with Mrs Crim standing over me, asking...how do I reload this thing"


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Good one, Crim! I agree with SplitPoster, that's a lot of stuff and a lot of cash and I don't know that anyone would put down that much at a time, even for such a serious collection. Good luck with it! :wave:


----------



## darkwing (Jun 14, 2005)

splitposter I guess thats an idea have an ebay store do all the work .Cimnick I just dont understand what you said . What does that have to do with slot cars ?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

darkwing said:


> Cimnick I just dont understand what you said . What does that have to do with slot cars ?


Hmmm...If I were I lay out 16,000 for your fine slot collection the wife would shoot me...

Every time I think if such things....the dick army line comes to mind...

Hell...I have to sneak cars in the house as it is... :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

8.00 a car isn't bad, but it probably would be easier and more profitable to break the collection into 10-15 car lots and sell on fleabay, just don't sign up with a fleabay "store", just a standard account. and wait till a couple weeks after christmas. I found that nov./dec. are 2 of the worse selling months of the year (august/july next).
when I bid on lots I use a 5-10 dollar per car depending on the lot.
AND If you list on fleabay let us know, and even better, offer a discount for hobbytalk buyers, it'll drive your bids up....wink wink.....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

.. These guys have good advice, especially Ed, but I would add this...

Mix your common cars with the very desirable ones and try to keep the value of the car lots the same across the board if it can be helped. We would hate for you to sell off all the cherries and be stuck with the pits, eh?! an example...

Petty mail-away, 2 tyco glo-vettes 2Aurora FordJ 2twinmill 2 80s camaros tyco 512m ect for one auction.

Does this help? :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sell off the cherries on ebey. You could probably get pretty close to your $16,000 on those alone. Then liquidate the common stuff.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

doante them to me, a slotaholic who needs understanding... and more cars. 
I think Jesus would want that. 

hehehehehe


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

You might try going to one, or several of the big slot shows. Lotsa deals done there, and some very deep pocketed individuals attend. Set up in a room in the hotel where all the Dealers will be staying - get there by Noon the day before. With a collection like you have, you'll cause a "feeding frenzy"!
Good Luck,
Jeauxcwails


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Darkwing, I am in the middle of what you are thinking about. My brother and I have been racing/collecting for years. He has probably 700 cars in his collection plus track, JL pullbacks, etc. Lots of neat stuff. He threw a number out that we both felt was possible after I inventoried all the stuff. 

The scoop so far is that after individual auction (probably 150 or so) we are about 30% to our goal. It is a little scary though- even cars that would bring $15 are now $10 cars, $20 cars seem to be only $15 and so on. Once in a while a "common" or relatively common car will surprise me but then a something that should be $75-$100 might not do quite that well. That's the porblem with auctions. 

So here's my advice. $8 each, equals $11 each with paypal and ebay fees. I agree and disagree with mixed lots. Sometimes you give away the lesser cars with a couple high dollar cars. I have sold some things for a set price off ebay that worked out very well. Either way- most of the posters are right- it is a big task. It is more expensive and time consuming than you think, and the are few people willing to drop $16,000 and many hours to add to their collection and sell the rest.

Luckily my brother had me. He trusts me to handle his cars, I inventory everything sold including fees, etc. I do ALL of the shipping, and hopefully in the end I can work out a deal for the handful of cars that I have my eye on.

It can be done... but there will probably be many smaller paychecks to you versus one big one. Let me know if I can help, this buying and selling thing has kind of become a business for me now... LOL

Have a great holiday... -Marc [email protected]


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Smokin makes good sense. I personally hate to dicker and haggle over some stuff that I have been attached to, letting someone else handle it for a share sounds good. Just so you come out well if they do. 

I can give you my personal experience buying lots. If there is one car I want, I don't bid much more than I would spend on that car to get others I don't want. If I want a vibe and there are early t jets too that's MUCH better than a vibe and new LL's or JL's. I don't want to deal with reselling inexpensive stuff I'm not that interested in. And a really diverse mixed lot strikes me a bit suspect - like the good stuff has been picked out and the rest thrown together, even if that's not the case. 

On the other hand I bought an early set this year with 6 vibes, even with one duplicate I thought ~ $25 per car was a great deal.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*Selling collections*

Selling a coollection that is large is a daunting task which can be very time consuming. There are not too many that can spend over a thousand dollars on slot cars and most collectors will only want a few of the hard to get items. Plus the repro T-jets have really killed the market for runner vintage HO items.

I would sell some of the really valuable cars on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> and I would take very sharp pictures using a very bright light. I would also plan on attending either the MidWest slot car show and/or the show in Clevland with the intention of selling major portions of the collection. I would probably break the collection up into smaller lots and have four or five groups of cars.

You have to expect someone that is buying your collection to offer you less than half of what it is ideally worth. After all they will be going to all of the trouble to sell each of your cars individually which could take over two years and they might never sell some of cars.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> Hmmm...If I were I lay out 16,000 for your fine slot collection the wife would shoot me...
> 
> Every time I think if such things....the dick army line comes to mind...
> 
> Hell...I have to sneak cars in the house as it is... :tongue:


I hear you there! I know a lot of slotters who have to sneak in their new toys.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Darkwing, My advice is, if you don't need the money keep the collection. Chances are you aren't going to get what you're asking for. 

Personally I'm against selling lots with (a cherry and some pits). I've seen on ebay where that drives the price of the cherry down. Collectors will pay a good price for a cherry, But they don't want the common cars to go with it. They already have them.

I like groups of cars because I get a better per car price. Single cars generally sell for more from my observations on ebay.

Then there is the factor of price, Like the Stock Market it goes up and down. If certain cars are in demand they'll bring a higher price. 

I saw a Tomy Indy car with the 7UP logo on the rear spoiler priced at $90.00 one show. The next show it dropped to $40.00.

The Aurora Sherrif's car white/red #S-3 on the roof use to sell for $80 to $100. Somebody went to Europe and brought back enough of them to bring the price down to $20.00 per car. 
You may have paid a high price for some of you're cars a few years ago but, now they may have dropped.

I firmly believe that with the reproductions coming from Road Race Replicas, Model Motoring, and Tom Lowe that the prices have dropped on the Willy's, Mustangs, GTO's, and Chargers Thunderjets. The Charger being the least affected and the Willy's and Mustang having the biggest decrease. 

If you still like these cars, KEEP THEM. Pass them on to your children and grandchildren. 

If you sell, good luck. Go to one or several shows that are coming next year. I recommend the Midwest Show and the Richfield, Ohio Show. Not necessarily to sell but, to research and fact find. See what prices are and note that some sellers have more and higher prices than others. Some sellers will haggle. 
Watch ebay for a while. Study it and different auctions. Get a picture of the market so you'll be educated if and when you do sell.

In the end price of ANY car is what a buyer and seller agree on. Randy.


----------

